# Thinking about a new shotgun, need some advice.



## Big Doe Down (Jan 17, 2012)

This is really my first year duck hunting and I really enjoy it a lot. I quail hunt fairly often, and dove and turkey hunt as well. I have 2 shotguns currently, one being a newer Remington 870 express, and the other is a Remmy 1100 that my dad got when he was in high school. I use the 870 for duck and turkey hunting because it can shoot 3" shells, and also because I can switch out chokes when needed. I really like semi-auto guns a lot more, but the 1100 only shoots 2-3/4" shells and doesn't have a threaded barrel for changing chokes. The 1100 will stay in my family forever, but will only be used for dove and quail hunting. While duck hunting this year I decided that I really don't like shooting a pump gun, and would much rather get an auto loader. So I am looking at getting a semi-auto gun for my birthday for around $500. I'd like it to shoot both 2-3/4" and 3" shells (don't care much about 3.5"). I want a gun that is reliable, and rugged. I have looked at the Stoeger M2000, and they look very nice and the price is great. Also the Beretta 3901 looks nice too. But other than those 2 guns I haven't seen anything else that really catches my eye. I don't want to spend a ton of money because then I'd be afraid of messing it up while duck hunting. I just want something simple that gets the job done. Also after looking at some guns, what are the advantages and disaadvantages in having a 26" barrel or a 28" barrel? Any help on this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## wray912 (Jan 17, 2012)

i have a baretta and its awesome for everthing its the only one i shoot but i hunt the coast alot and hate taking it to the salt...i would stick with the 870 i been lookin for one just to take down there...you just can't tear em up....but if you want a semi auto i love mine never jams shoot better wet sometimes and the only time it tore up i bent the action tube beatin geese in the head to avoid wasting shells(turns out the shells were cheaper)


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 17, 2012)

m2 is legit


----------



## Headsortails (Jan 17, 2012)

Your 870 is fine if you like a pump. If you like the 1100, buy a steel shot barrel. It will allow you to shoot 3" steel. 26 or 28" is your preference. I shoot a 26" but I like close shooting.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 17, 2012)

Sbe2


----------



## duck-dawg (Jan 17, 2012)

If you're trying to keep it around $500, the Stoeger 2000 is a good choice. I've been shooting one for almost 7 years and it's been a good, reliable gun.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 17, 2012)

I am partial to your current stable, as i am a remmy guy.

if you feel the need for something new + auto, i would recommend the 1187. 

that being said, the 3 B's, S/W/etc, and some others are good. they must perform well or they wouldn't be on the market, and they surely have more then enough satisfied customers. i am partial to remmy. i really like the price / performance point.

the post below HAS THE POTENTIAL GO GET YOU IN TROUBLE. the receiver + barrel determine the size of the shell you can shoot. the receiver AND barrel must be large enough for the shell in question. 2.75, 3.00, 3.50.

call it a sort of "matched set", but neither can go bigger then the other permits without potential issues. i don't know about smaller, i have never tried that.

good luck to ya! enjoy, no matter which way you go.



Headsortails said:


> Your 870 is fine if you like a pump. If you like the 1100, buy a steel shot barrel. It will allow you to shoot 3" steel. 26 or 28" is your preference. I shoot a 26" but I like close shooting.


----------



## mallardk (Jan 25, 2012)

*Sbe2*

Dog jumped on our sled in timber sunk all the guns, pulled my sbe2 out hung upside down to shooting light, never hung once 2 guys shooting 11-87 got theirs to cycle the first time after that hung after every first shot. 
Difference in 28 and 26 inch barrel is better sight plane and lead with 28 , downside is the extra 2inches feel like your carrying a fence post around , with today's shells their is no performance difference from a 24 inch and up , all powder is burned.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 25, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> Sbe2





mallardk said:


> Dog jumped on our sled in timber sunk all the guns, pulled my sbe2 out hung upside down to shooting light, never hung once 2 guys shooting 11-87 got theirs to cycle the first time after that hung after every first shot.
> Difference in 28 and 26 inch barrel is better sight plane and lead with 28 , downside is the extra 2inches feel like your carrying a fence post around , with today's shells their is no performance difference from a 24 inch and up , all powder is burned.



Show me a sbe2 for 500$ and I'll take all you can find.  The op said 500 was his budget.


Anyway, at that price the m2000 would make you a fine duck gun. Go for it. I shot one for several years and never had a problem with it.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Jan 25, 2012)

I just purchased the Stoeger M2000 yesterday... After holding my cousins Browing Maxus and the Stoeger... The Stoeger feels just as good in my hands... I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet.. So I can't give opinions on that quite yet...


----------



## The Fever (Jan 25, 2012)

Headsortails said:


> Your 870 is fine if you like a pump. If you like the 1100, buy a steel shot barrel. It will allow you to shoot 3" steel. 26 or 28" is your preference. I shoot a 26" but I like close shooting.



I am no professional but I am pretty sure the chamber of a gun is set to specific standards and the barrel has little to no influence on what the chamber can handle. This is the case for the 870 remington 1100 and A-5 that we have...may be different for others. 

I know a lot of people dont like the pump because its not as fast to cycle and requires much more PRACTICE  I just got done hunting with a buddy with an A-5 and I had my 870 and shot three times by the time he had his second round off. That gun is a deadly work horse. I hunted two weeks ago and shot three times at a group of three and killed two of them stone cold dead, as I am walking to the birds a single flew over and I threw a shell into the chamber and dropped her...three man limit in four minutes. Big doe I would stick with the 870 for now, just go work some skeet and become proficient with it.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Jan 25, 2012)

The Fever said:


> I am no professional but I am pretty sure the chamber of a gun is set to specific standards and the barrel has little to no influence on what the chamber can handle. This is the case for the 870 remington 1100 and A-5 that we have...may be different for others.
> 
> I know a lot of people dont like the pump because its not as fast to cycle and requires much more PRACTICE  I just got done hunting with a buddy with an A-5 and I had my 870 and shot three times by the time he had his second round off. That gun is a deadly work horse. I hunted two weeks ago and shot three times at a group of three and killed two of them stone cold dead, as I am walking to the birds a single flew over and I threw a shell into the chamber and dropped her...three man limit in four minutes. Big doe I would stick with the 870 for now, just go work some skeet and become proficient with it.



Might impressive! I like a pump but I am slow at it! I plan on getting an 870 or something eventually just as a back up gun and to use on those really cold days ( you know.. the ones we didn't have this year)


----------



## watermedic (Jan 25, 2012)

The chamber is part of the barrel. 

The ejection port and length of the action decides whether it wil cycle longer shells.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 25, 2012)

Wastin Bullets said:


> Might impressive! I like a pump but I am slow at it! I plan on getting an 870 or something eventually just as a back up gun and to use on those really cold days ( you know.. the ones we didn't have this year)



dont get me wrong...im sure had he wanted too he could have out shot me all day....i have put thousands of rounds through it this year and its my go to gun for dove duck turkey marsh hen squirrel etc...its just another part of my body no


----------



## scoggins (Jan 25, 2012)

xtrema first generation 

it will shoot about anything with a primer


----------



## Tunacash (Jan 25, 2012)

Stick with Rem, go with 11-87


----------



## toyoman (Jan 25, 2012)

I be had the m2000, but someone wanted it more than me, currently have the  m3500 both great guns either way.


----------



## swamp fox (Jan 25, 2012)

check out the escort waterfowl extreme, comes with 5 chokes including hevi shot mid range, hi vis sights and sling, and it is right around 500.  i got one this year and i love it


----------



## Big Doe Down (Apr 16, 2012)

Well guys I Haven't gotten a shotgun yet, but my birthday is in a few weeks so I will definitely be getting one soon. I still have a budget of around $500. I think that if I buy new, it will be a stoeger. But if I can get something used that's better than the stoeger, I'll likely go with it. So what should I look out for (if anything) used in my price range? Also, is the M3500 that much better than the M2000? Or no real difference other than the size of the chamber? I really have mixed feelings on whether or not I'll want to shoot 3.5" shells or not so I'd like to know the differences in the two. Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Apr 16, 2012)

I also just saw that Stoeger came out with a M3000? Does anyone know anything about this gun?


----------



## NG ALUM (Apr 16, 2012)

BIG DOE DOWN,

A couple of options I would like to mention that you probably have not thought of. A few years back I purchased a Weatherby SA-08 auto shotgun with 26'' barrell and 3'' chamber. I purchased it to turkey hunt because I was impressed with the extreme lightness of the gun. It was lighter than any gun I have ever felt. It's recoil is very light too. My main squeeze for duck hunting and just about anything is a Browning Maxux but you will find that is out of your price range. If you ever start shooting a browning shotgun with the automatic feed you will never want to shoot anything else. If I were you I would either consider buying a good used browning silver hunter or gold hunter, or the weatherby SA-08, or the stoeger will all serve you well. I would personally rather have a used browning in that price range,  than a new Stoeger. I would also rather have the Weatherby over the stoeger too. You will find that Remington shotguns are very heavy! Just so you don't think Im blowing smoke I personally own a Rem 1100, 2 browning gold hunters (1 is a sporting clay edition), I also have the Weatherby SA-08, A Browning Maxux, and I just sold a SBE2 cause I hated it. My gold hunter and My maxus both shoot come - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - or high water as did the SBE2 but the Benelli is an aggravation to load if you have gotten used to a browning. Im telling you the Auto feed on brownings will spoil you! so my recomendations are Browning, Weatherby, stoeger.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Apr 16, 2012)

Big Doe Down said:


> Well guys I Haven't gotten a shotgun yet, but my birthday is in a few weeks so I will definitely be getting one soon. I still have a budget of around $500. I think that if I buy new, it will be a stoeger. But if I can get something used that's better than the stoeger, I'll likely go with it. So what should I look out for (if anything) used in my price range? Also, is the M3500 that much better than the M2000? Or no real difference other than the size of the chamber? I really have mixed feelings on whether or not I'll want to shoot 3.5" shells or not so I'd like to know the differences in the two. Thanks for all of your help!



I haven't personally shot the M3500 but I think the main difference is the fact that it will Chamber a 3.5" shell.. I did hold one and it feels a good bit heavier... My M2000 is just as light as a Browning Maxus.. But you can feel the quality difference in the guns... I don't regret buying my M2000 at all because it shoots awesome.. It's very light... and the recoil isn't bad at all...


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 16, 2012)

stoeger m2000 is a great choice, even though I'm mainly a Remington guy, it's hard to find an 1187 for under $500.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Apr 16, 2012)

check Dick's when you do start shopping around. idk if i just seem to go in there while they are having sales but they usually have the best prices around. i have heard good and bad about stoeger but i have heard that their warranty is good. personally though, i would save for a little while longer and you can catch a Benelli new for under 800 when they go on sale.


----------



## crow (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been a Beretta guy for a long time.  I started with the AL390, and I still have it and use it for my boat gun as I don't mind knocking it around a bit.  It doesn't corrode easily like some other inexpensive guns (but I have a hard time calling $500 inexpensive...i'm cheap).  It has 10 years on it of hunting the MS delta gumbo mud and has never jammed or failed in any way.  In my opinion, and I have shot every gun that has been mentioned, the AL390 is the best "all-around" gun on the market as far as performance and handling.  It is a gun that will last as long as you want to shoot it with normal cleaning and care.


----------



## nrohrbach (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been shooting Beretta's A400 Xtreme Unico this year and wouldn't trade it for anything else out there. I realize that gun is out of your budget. At the NRA Annual Meetings this weekend I had an opportunity to handle their new A300 Outlander, it's virtually the A400 minus the kick-off system. One bad to the bone semi auto at what Beretta calls an "entry level" price. Starting in the $600's still over your $500, but probably the best bang for your buck (literally) if you're willing to squeeze an extra $150 out.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Apr 17, 2012)

nrohrbach said:


> I've been shooting Beretta's A400 Xtreme Unico this year and wouldn't trade it for anything else out there. I realize that gun is out of your budget. At the NRA Annual Meetings this weekend I had an opportunity to handle their new A300 Outlander, it's virtually the A400 minus the kick-off system. One bad to the bone semi auto at what Beretta calls an "entry level" price. Starting in the $600's still over your $500, but probably the best bang for your buck (literally) if you're willing to squeeze an extra $150 out.



msrp on the A300 is still 725, that i see anyways. not arguing, just saying whats on the website


----------



## nrohrbach (Apr 18, 2012)

duckhunter2010 said:


> msrp on the A300 is still 725, that i see anyways. not arguing, just saying whats on the website



Always higher on the website so you "think" you're getting a deal at the store. I spoke with their shotgun product manager, they'll roll the black synthetic out in the $600's and the camo will be $729 in stores.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Apr 18, 2012)

nrohrbach said:


> Always higher on the website so you "think" you're getting a deal at the store. I spoke with their shotgun product manager, they'll roll the black synthetic out in the $600's and the camo will be $729 in stores.



yeah. i know they're never as high as the msrp in store, i just wasnt sure if you were saying that or if you were saying msrp was in the 600s. it is a good looking gun though. and even at 725 is a lot cheaper than the "entry level" models from the other "B's"


----------



## The Fever (Apr 19, 2012)

Big Doe ya know that 870 I recommended is a deadly turkey gun too...lol not that you need any help either.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2012)

Big Doe Down said:


> Well guys I Haven't gotten a shotgun yet, but my birthday is in a few weeks so I will definitely be getting one soon. I still have a budget of around $500. I think that if I buy new, it will be a stoeger. But if I can get something used that's better than the stoeger, I'll likely go with it. So what should I look out for (if anything) used in my price range? Also, is the M3500 that much better than the M2000? Or no real difference other than the size of the chamber? I really have mixed feelings on whether or not I'll want to shoot 3.5" shells or not so I'd like to know the differences in the two. Thanks for all of your help!



BDD,

I have hunted the past few years with two different Stoeger Model 2000s. Both guns performed well with no problems and killed the birds just as well as the Benelli and Beretta models. The gun is very light, has the same "Inertia" action as the more expensive SBE2, the recoil is not bad, and was probably the best auto-loader value on the market the past several years. I have no experience with the M3000 or M3500 models but overall my opinion of Stoeger is pretty good. I shoot a Beretta AL391 Xtrema2 now but carry my camo'd M2000 as my backup gun.

Good luck!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Apr 21, 2012)

Benelli SBE. boom. boom. boom. case and point.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2012)

r_hammett86 said:


> Benelli SBE. boom. boom. boom. case and point.



His budget is only $500


----------



## stick_slinger (Apr 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> His budget is only $500



Game, set, and match!!!

CJ


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 23, 2012)

Big Doe Down said:


> I also just saw that Stoeger came out with a M3000? Does anyone know anything about this gun?



I looked on the website, it looks to me like a M2000 with the weaver base to be able to mount a scope and a new fore end cap.

I have had the M2000 and still have the M3500, both are GREAT guns for the money.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 24, 2012)

Buy cheap. paint it camo, paddle the boat with it. clean it at the car wash. never use a case.beat the dog with it( unloaded). use the bead to pick up decoys. throw it in the the bed of the pick up. A true duck gun.


----------



## moose266 (Apr 24, 2012)

My m2 has been good for me.  I hunt the coast with alot of saltwater and it performs just like it's supposed to


----------



## The Kid (Apr 24, 2012)

beretta 3901. I have had one for a few years now and love it. It hasnt failed me a single time and shoots really good. It's been wet, muddy, and frozen and its performed flawlessly. I wouldnt have it any other way if I could do it all over again


----------

